
Welcome to Mosaic Communications Corporation (1994) - jacques_chester
http://home.mcom.com/index.html
======
zdw
This takes me back. Enormous first letter caps, simple page design.
Progressive GIF's that I can remember taking 10-20 seconds to load over a
modem.

Makes me want to telnet into a gopher server so I can download Mac OS 6
updates via Xmodem at 1200 baud.

------
jacques_chester
Came across this while looking up Rob McCool, an early Mosaic employee best
known for his idiosyncratic spelling of "Referrer".

And it took my right back to my teenage years. When "landing pages" were seen
as the right idea.

~~~
aaronpk
hah! I was just talking about this with someone who saw the spelling "referer"
in my source code and thought it was wrong! That's fantastic!

~~~
jacques_chester
I looked it up while working on my honours thesis -- "Referer" was red-circled
by one reviewer and it was necessary to try and track down how it came to be
spelled that way.

I got as far as the original RFC, but today I learnt who was responsible.

------
thought_alarm
home.mcom.com is a snapshot from Oct 21, 1994. mosaic.mcom.com is from July
1994.

Why? Here's the story: [http://www.jwz.org/blog/2008/03/happy-run-some-old-
web-brows...](http://www.jwz.org/blog/2008/03/happy-run-some-old-web-browsers-
day/)

------
aaronbrethorst
_"Mosaic Communications' new Netscape provides cruise control for the
information superhighway," said Tim Weil, senior systems engineer at British
Telecom and an early user of Netscape._

I think it is just hilarious that people used to speak about the Internet and
Web in this way without being derided as cranks or utterly clueless social
scientists (e.g. GEB Kivistik in Cryptonomicon)

------
isani
Funnily enough, some of these pages are nearly valid HTML5. This one, for
example: <http://home.mcom.com/docs/product/netsite.html>

The only issues are a missing doctype and a couple of stray tags. This is
because (parts of) the site were written before Netscape went wild with
extending HTML.

------
code_duck
I love Homepage Central: <http://home.mcom.com/MCOM/mcom_docs/homepages.html>

It's great that all of this has been preserved.

------
cpeterso
I wonder if the latest Firefox release contains any lines of code from
Netscape 1.0? After almost 20 years and a couple rewrites, I doubt it.

~~~
buu700
And now Firefox feels old.

------
iradik
haha.. maybe it's because i was a kid then and the internet was the place were
I hung out after school, but i have such nostalgia for the "cyber" age.

------
shingen
It's awesome that 17 years later I can properly browse that site with its
ancient markup (not to mention the specs it was designed for back then).

Job well done internets.

~~~
colanderman
Honestly, I forgot server-side image maps existed. Does _anyone_ use them (or
even client-side image maps) anymore?

~~~
funkah
CSS sprites :) Everything old is new again.

------
funkah
A good example of why my suspicions are raised when I see someone getting
nostalgic for the "good old days" of the Internet.

------
zotz
So sad.

~$ whois mcom.com

Organisation Name.... AOL Inc. ...

